# Should I wait?



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

So new member here and researching like mad to get a full set of detailing gear was hoping to order at end of week - I guess a £200 budget maybe? 

Still not 100pc sure if I should get a machine polisher or just work by hand for now whilst continuing to research.....The question is should I hold onto my cash and take it to Waxstock - its only 20 mins drive from me? 

Will things be cheaper there? Will I learn a lot?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm interested in this question also. I do however have a das 6 with v34 &v38 compounds and Revit 1 & 2. I just need to buy the pads from waxstock.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd hang out as there will be bargains galore hopefully


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Hang on for Kim's corner.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Compile your list and take to wax stock.

See how much stuff you could get from autosmart if they have a franchise on site which is likely.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

james_death said:


> Compile your list and take to wax stock.
> 
> See how much stuff you could get from autosmart if they have a franchise on site which is likely.


They had one last year but it wasn't cheap for normal rep prices let alone show prices tbh


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

im just working on my shopping list for wax stock now, hopefully i can pick some of the stuff up i want for cheaper than retail


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

Cheers Guys might just do that ....spending hours each day at the min researching on here ...just want to get it right :thumb:


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

Is the autosmart stuff worth a look ?


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

defo, tardis, g101, duet, smartwheels and wax are all great products


----------



## Roscoepeko (Jun 18, 2013)

smifeune said:


> defo, tardis, g101, duet, smartwheels and wax are all great products


Thanks Smifune 

Dammit - just realised by detailing spend is in paypal credits looks like ill be detailing a little quicker tho I guess


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Deffo worth making a list and taking it with you. The last two years l have got halfway home and realised l had forgotten to get something.


----------

